# Unattractive furries?



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

What are types of furries you find unattractive?

Personally, for me, it's rhinos, elephants, and pigs just to name a few.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

Males anthros.

Except for bunnies. I need the bunnies.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

Hooray for the bunnies!


----------



## Machine (Jun 12, 2013)

Most of them. Especially foxes and wolves.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

What's wrong with foxes and wolves?


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> Most of them. Especially foxes and wolves.




Hail.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

Hail?


----------



## Machine (Jun 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> What's wrong with foxes and wolves?


They're ugly, overdone, overrated, so unoriginal that their fur/hair color can encompass an array of colors that is unappealing to the eyes, and they just plain suck.



Zabrina said:


> Hail.


HAIL, TRAVELER.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, that's okay I guess.


----------



## Misstoxin (Jun 12, 2013)

All of them.
But maybe that's because I don't look at furries and think "DAMN That is one hot half animal thing! Look at them furry titties!"

Eh, I guess I find them neither attractive, nor unattractive. They're just characters that sometimes have cool designs.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> They're ugly, overdone, overrated, so unoriginal that their fur/hair color can encompass an array of colors that is unappealing to the eyes, and they just plain suck.




Every day I'll find a new simple gray wolf with enormous boobs on almost any website with around fifty comments saying, "So adorable! I love her!" and, "Totally sexy."


What bothers me even more is that there are so many different kinds of wolves. You want a wolf fursona? Alright. I suggest a maned wolf, or perhaps a mexican wolf, or-- Oh, just a gray wolf? Okay... Oh, you want to make it white with rainbow hair? Sure...


There are many choices, so why go for the simple and overdone?

â€‹well to be fair a maned wolf isn't actually a wolf but


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

I've never seen any of maned wolves or Mexican wolves. Aren't they endangered species?


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've never seen any of maned wolves or Mexican wolves. Aren't they endangered species?



Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Namba (Jun 12, 2013)

Sharks.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 12, 2013)

I like them all.

Let people dream.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 12, 2013)

I think sharks can be attractive, if drawn a certain way.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2013)

I probably have a different definition of "attraction" compared to most users here, but the fursonas/characters that I find cool looking are mostly dog and cat breeds. I like thin dogs like Borzois, Ibizan Hounds, Greyhounds, and I like most Pit Bull fursonas  I love oriental cat fursonas, they're the best.


----------



## Machine (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a subconscious fear that people mistake the maned wolf for a fox. ;;


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> I have a subconscious fear that people mistake the maned wolf for a fox. ;;




I texted my best friend a picture of one and she replied with, "It kinda looks like a fox!" I was horribly disappointed in her.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 12, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I probably have a different definition of "attraction" compared to most users here, but the fursonas/characters that I find cool looking are mostly dog and cat breeds. I like thin dogs like Borzois, Ibizan Hounds, Greyhounds, and I like most Pit Bull fursonas  I love oriental cat fursonas, they're the best.



Holy shit Clayton, welcome back


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> I have a subconscious fear that people mistake the maned wolf for a fox. ;;



Or that it's even a wolf ahahhaha

Hey Serbia


----------



## Saga (Jun 12, 2013)

Skunks


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

Horses.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 12, 2013)

Sergals

..yeah.. I went there.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Sergals
> 
> ..yeah.. I went there.




Ooooooohhh.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've never seen any of maned wolves or Mexican wolves. Aren't they endangered species?



Nope.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 12, 2013)

Usually, but not necessarily, fat furries.
Averagely drawn male furries.
Overly muscular furries.
Really, really, really overly sexualized furries. By that, I mean ones where the art is showing very disgusting looking porn because its doing too much.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> They're ugly, overdone, overrated, so unoriginal that their fur/hair color can encompass an array of colors that is unappealing to the eyes, and they just plain suck.


Well excuuuse me if I offend you >:v


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Nope.



Ah c'mon man, it was one picture.

I shall now hide from the rest that you'll flood me with.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 12, 2013)

Insects is all I can think of.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 12, 2013)

I find fetishes as the deciding factor of unattractiveness


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2013)

Something about buff/strong furries just doesn't feel right to me...


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 12, 2013)

I've grown to dislike canids, unless they're realistic/stylized and not cartoon#601. And then only if the anthropomorphism is well done (if it looks like a real wolf with its legs broken to stand up right, I don't like it). Perhaps this is due to overexposure. Especially with the fursuits. It seems there are so many canine suits out there compared to other species. I know dragons are really popular, so then why are there so few dragon suits? 

Y'all should call this fandom the Anthro Canine fandom, as far as I'm concerned.
I also have to say, I don't really care for anthro horses or pigs.

Werewolves look cool, though.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 13, 2013)

Anything that is meant to encapsulate some sort of horrifying fetish.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 13, 2013)

Misstoxin said:


> All of them.
> But maybe that's because I don't look at furries and think "DAMN That is one hot half animal thing! Look at them furry titties!"
> 
> Eh, I guess I find them neither attractive, nor unattractive. They're just characters that sometimes have cool designs.


Kinda like that fiasco you got goin on over there.


----------



## Machine (Jun 13, 2013)

Willow said:


> Well excuuuse me if I offend you >:v


NAW YOU'RE COOL, DAWG. I AM AWFULHORRITERRIBLY SORRY. ;;;; A ;;;;

It's an observation I was prone to make during my time on dA and FAF.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 13, 2013)

As the most attractive furry here.

You all look like plebs.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 13, 2013)

your mom is a pleb


----------



## bkatt500 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think a lot of animals can be interesting if drawn right, but some have a tendency to be used in... certain kinds of art.  I dislike a lot of anthro horses and pigs.  I find anthro rabbits, rodents, and bats to be annoying inaccurate and tend to be drawn with a generic cartoon teddy-bear cat dog face and then given cartoon dog paws.


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> NAW YOU'RE COOL, DAWG. I AM AWFULHORRITERRIBLY SORRY. ;;;; A ;;;;
> 
> It's an observation I was prone to make during my time on dA and FAF.


Well if dA's involved then I forgive you c:


----------



## Machine (Jun 13, 2013)

Willow said:


> Well if dA's involved then I forgive you c:


EXCELLENT! *ï½¡â—•â€¿â—•ï½¡*


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Jun 13, 2013)

I've always found macros to be quite disgusting, irrationally some might say,


----------



## itsamadworld919 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ohhh world.

Yeah I would have to say that when you start throwing unnatural colors into the picture, unless for artistic purposes, it starts to look extremely fake and ugly in my eyes. Agreeing to whoever said that up there ^^


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2013)

For the longest time I really didn't like muscle because it just seemed really gross and unnatural. But then I watched this one artist for the longest time and I liked how he did his muscle art. I just hate it when artists exaggerate the veins to the point they just look like uncooked spaghetti.

Can't say there's any particular species I dislike except for horses maybe. But only because horses are synonymous with herms and hyper for whatever reason. It's because they all start with H isn't it?



bkatt500 said:


> I think a lot of animals can be interesting if drawn right, but some have a tendency to be used in... certain kinds of art.  I dislike a lot of anthro
> horses and pigs.  I find anthro rabbits, rodents, and bats to be annoying inaccurate and tend to be drawn with a generic cartoon teddy-bear cat dog face and then given cartoon dog paws.


You know what's crazy though. I didn't know rabbits didn't have paws until like, a few months ago because everyone and their mother draws rabbits with paws. So I just figured rabbits had paws underneath all their foot floof.



			
				Machine said:
			
		

> EXCELLENT! *ï½¡â—•â€¿â—•ï½¡*



<3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> NAW YOU'RE COOL, DAWG. I AM AWFULHORRITERRIBLY SORRY. ;;;; A ;;;;
> 
> It's an observation I was prone to make during my time on dA and FAF.



As someone who has (technically, had) a fox fagsona, I can say that I hate foxes.

Sharks are pretty cool.

Though IRL I'm terrified as fuck of even pictures of sharks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> As someone who has (technically, had) a fox fagsona, I can say that I hate foxes.
> 
> Sharks are pretty cool.
> 
> Though IRL I'm terrified as fuck of even pictures of sharks.


bitch please I swim with sharks all the time. they be  harmless


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

For me it usually comes down to if a pic tries to be a precious little snowflake, like the characters a silver-backed tapir born under a full moon or something. And all that hyper stuff, STREET FIGHTER HYPER DITTIES are just disgusting to me. Anything feral counts too.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 13, 2013)

Did I mention sergals yet?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Sergals
> 
> ..yeah.. I went there.


I thought you loved me :C

Anyways, I don't like cows or elephants or skunks. Anything else is pretty much fine


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I thought you loved me :C
> 
> Anyways, I don't like cows or elephants or skunks. Anything else is pretty much fine


I love you guys in a VERY non-sexual way.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll love all your butts more than rigid spaghetti loves to relax in a pot of boiling water.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 13, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I'll love all your butts more than rigid spaghetti loves to relax in a pot of boiling water.



Kinky


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2013)

Feral, or too far in that direction _really_ puts me off. Whilst the rest of my comment is just personal taste, that stuff is pit-of-my-stomach no no no. 

Rhinos, elephants, hippos, anteaters, crocodiles, dragons, sharks, whales, insects etc are species I am not personally enamoured with. 

The further something falls from the adjectives 'foxy gymnastic gay' the less interested I am.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't like rodents that much. I appreciate there's nothing *wrong*â€‹ with them, it's just my own taste.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't like turtle anthros as much. They're just not an attractive build for me.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 13, 2013)

Mighty_Mohawk_Monster said:


> I've always found macros to be quite disgusting, irrationally some might say,


I've never understood the whole Macro, Micro sort of thing.

Why not stop lying to yourself and just go cub for the whole shebang? At least there, you don't have to have the setback of anally masturbating yourself with a passenger jet while a crowd of horrified onlookers calls in the national guard to shoot you in the dick. Literally. Or accidentally step on a firetruck while window fucking a hotel. I mean, what happens if they're doing drugs in one of the rooms there? Get a little spike from an LSD needle and now all of the sudden skyscrapers are talking to you.


----------



## BRN (Jun 13, 2013)

Anthros


ED: Oh hi, Fallowfox


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 13, 2013)

I've seen cows, elephants, and skunks done pretty attractively.

Anyway sparkledawgs are the least attractive anthros. I can't hardly look at them without getting a headache.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not into octopus anthro sex either.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> Anthros
> 
> 
> ED: Oh hi, Fallowfox


*Anthro foxes. :V


----------



## itsamadworld919 (Jun 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm not into octopus anthro sex either.



I think that's pretty much a given


----------



## Troj (Jun 13, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Overly muscular furries.
> Really, really, really overly sexualized furries. By that, I mean ones where the art is showing very disgusting looking porn because its doing too much.



I tend to find exaggerated features off-putting and jarring at most, distracting at the least.

I tend to not like day-glo furries for similar reasons. Unnatural colours are fine, but ALL of them combined and turned up to 11 gives me a headache.

When it comes to fursuits, I find that whether I feel drawn to or repelled by a character has a lot to do with their eyes. If the eyes are shoddily-made, creepy, or otherwise "off," it really doesn't matter how the rest of the suit looks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2013)

Dead furries are pretty unattractive. I'm scrolling through images and then there's a pig's head in a bucket...no seriously, what? 

I agree with troj about eyes.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Dead furries are pretty unattractive. I'm scrolling through images and then there's a pig's head in a bucket...no seriously, what?



Wtf kind of yiff sites are you going on?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Wtf kind of yiff sites are you going on?


I need to know also.... for research ... heh heh....


----------



## Kishi (Jun 13, 2013)

Research... Sounds devious


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Wtf kind of yiff sites are you going on?



That was on Fur affinity. :c That's the only site which hosts yiff that I visit.



Bambi said:


> I've never understood the whole Macro, Micro sort of thing.
> you don't have to have the setback of *anally masturbating  yourself with a passenger jet* while a crowd of horrified onlookers calls  in the national guard to shoot you in the dick. Literally.



I just found this by accident.


----------



## --Kyba-- (Jun 13, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Males anthros.
> 
> Except for bunnies. I need the bunnies.



Lies.  All of it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That was on Fur affinity. :c That's the only site which hosts yiff that I visit.



Might I recommend e621? It has blacklisting that actually works. I haven't seen MLP porn in _years_ thanks to it.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Might I recommend e621? It has blacklisting that actually works. I haven't seen MLP porn in _years_ thanks to it.


Ironically e621 is FILLED with mlp porn. 

Yay blacklists!


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Ironically e621 is FILLED with mlp porn.
> 
> Yay blacklists!



And also somewhat ironically, I'm fine with recommending porn sites in public but have a problem with PMing someone constructively. Values skewed by so much yiff.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe someone should make a thread about porn sites they're recommend based on your fetishes, gender, religion, and ability to hide damning pictures quickly if you don't have a lock on your door?


----------



## Recel (Jun 13, 2013)

Most fetish centered anthro characters. But with species, it all comes down to the artist drawing them. You can draw something that looks nice or cool, and you can do the exact opposite, with the same character even.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 13, 2013)

--Kyba-- said:


> Lies.  All of it.




Surprisingly not.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Maybe someone should make a thread about porn sites they're recommend based on your fetishes, gender, religion, and ability to hide damning pictures quickly if you don't have a lock on your door?



It's all about positioning. Face the screen away from the door and act natural.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty much anything thats not canine, feline, avian, reptile, or segals. Just a fan of that predatory shape i guess.


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2013)

Babyfurs and Diaperfurs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2013)

Furs that are drawn with digitigrade legs. This will usually ruin an entire picture for me...if it's drawn in a way that's supposed to be sensual or sexy I mean. And "Chalosan" furs. Not because it's bad, but because it's cookie cutter. SO many people try to emulate that facial style. It's obnoxious.


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Furs that are drawn with digitigrade legs. This will usually ruin an entire picture for me...if it's drawn in a way that's supposed to be sensual or sexy I mean. And "Chalosan" furs. Not because it's bad, but because it's cookie cutter. SO many people try to emulate that facial style. It's obnoxious.


Had to look that one up. Some of it's fav-worthy to me but a lot of the search was bland.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Furs that are drawn with digitigrade legs. This will usually ruin an entire picture for me...if it's drawn in a way that's supposed to be sensual or sexy I mean. And "Chalosan" furs. Not because it's bad, but because it's cookie cutter. SO many people try to emulate that facial style. It's obnoxious.



I hate Chalo. Every week he has ten new pictures out, all of them different characters with the same design, proportions, expressions and backgrounds. Occasionally he slaps on a dick and calls it a day.


----------



## Machine (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I hate Chalo. Every week he has ten new pictures out, all of them different characters with the same design, proportions, expressions and backgrounds. Occasionally he slaps on a dick and calls it a day.


I don't know what this Chalo shit is.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> I don't know what this Chalo shit is.



Sounds like a mexican gangster.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> I don't know what this Chalo shit is.



Factory produced furry smut.


----------



## Riho (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Factory produced furry smut.


How is that any worse than regular furry smut?
Are some kinds of furry smut considered "art" or something?
I like porn more than most of the people here, but pr0nz is pr0nz.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> How is that any worse than regular furry smut?
> Are some kinds of furry smut considered "art" or something?
> I like porn more than most of the people here, but pr0nz is pr0nz.


No way mang. There are echelons of furry pron quality. Not even joking.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> How is that any worse than regular furry smut?
> Are some kinds of furry smut considered "art" or something?
> I like porn more than most of the people here, but pr0nz is pr0nz.



I like _variety_ in my smut thank you very much


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 13, 2013)

Factory made porn reminds me of frog fractions...

Oh frog fractions.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> How is that any worse than regular furry smut?
> Are some kinds of furry smut considered "art" or something?
> *I like porn* more than most of the people here, but pr0nz is pr0nz.


Aren't you under 18? >:C

Furry porn is art, if not all porn in general, because 'art' is a very loose word. Repetitive and derivative art can be boring though.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

I forgot to add PokÃ©furs

(sorry six ilu <3)


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 13, 2013)

Traps, and furs who are drunker than me.


----------



## Machine (Jun 13, 2013)

Fatfurs.

/shudder


----------



## Aetius (Jun 13, 2013)

Furries with 50 foot long horse cawks.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Forgot primates, of all things. They're already close enough to humans as it is, so seeing them get yiffed in the butt leans more to bestiality and it makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I hate Chalo. Every week he has ten new pictures out, all of them different characters with the same design, proportions, expressions and backgrounds. Occasionally he slaps on a dick and calls it a day.



And when he does, the dicks looks like red sausages...on ALL species. It's so fucking odd.
I can't say he's a bad artist though. He's far from actual bad. I'd say above average and that it would be nice to see some variety...



Sarukai said:


> Had to look that one up. Some of it's fav-worthy to me but a lot of the search was bland.



He makes some nice stuff sometimes, yeah. I think he's alright with lighting, but again, cookie cutter. More work put in than Sonic or ponies, definitely. But often bland regardless. There were only two girls of his that stood out to that I actually like and really only because both are types of fictional characters that are pretty damned lovable for me.



Serbia Strong said:


> Sounds like a mexican gangster.



He is hispanic actually. Gonzalo Rayes is his name (don't care he puts it for ALL to see).


----------



## Azure (Jun 13, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Traps


fail

traps are the sexiest of all, really who doesnt like "SURPRISE ITS A PENIS"

im pretty ugly


----------



## Machine (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Forgot primates, of all things. They're already close enough to humans as it is, so seeing them get yiffed in the butt leans more to bestiality and it makes me uncomfortable.


Do you spank your monkey to monkey-on-monkey pornographic monkey business?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> Do you spank your monkey to monkey-on-monkey pornographic monkey business?



I am so proud to know you today :3

How many levels of pun is this, FETCHEZ LA WOLFABOO

srsly tho i dont jack it to monkeys


----------



## Machine (Jun 13, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I am so proud to know you today :3
> 
> How many levels of pun is this, FETCHEZ LA WOLFABOO
> 
> srsly tho i dont jack it to monkeys


Aleu is the pun master, right?

I'm going to usurp the throne.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 14, 2013)

Azure said:


> fail
> 
> traps are the sexiest of all, really who doesnt like "SURPRISE ITS A PENIS"
> 
> im *pretty* ugly


Fay V drew that Citra, right?

It's *pretty* fuckable, just sayin'. >.>


----------



## Aetius (Jun 14, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Fay V drew that Citra, right?
> 
> It's *pretty* fuckable, just sayin'. >.>



Please no.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 14, 2013)

Goddamn bats, UGH!
All flying in my hair and giving me rabies and aids.  

BAT AIDS.  

look it up its a real thing...



not really.


----------



## BRN (Jun 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I forgot to add PokÃ©furs
> 
> (sorry six ilu <3)



[yt]LcIuDK4L_kU[/yt]


Seriously speaking, though, I just can't into anthros. Give me something feral with enough natural weaponry to take on an army - dragons, Pokemon, xenomorphs - and I'm golden.


----------



## St.Evan (Jun 14, 2013)

Funnily enough cats. They've always been my favourite animal, and I have a couple as pet's right now, but canine animals I've always found the most attractive (in an anthromorphic way), though I could never bear them as pets. I wonder why?


----------



## Cain (Jun 14, 2013)

Anything with a cock is attractive enough.

Seriously, I can't stress that enough.

*Cocks.*â€‹


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Cain said:


> Anything with a cock is attractive enough.
> 
> Seriously, I can't stress that enough.
> 
> *Cocks.*â€‹



Slightly related, while browsing last night I came across the Kellogg's Rooster covered in all the cock.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 14, 2013)

It all depends on how the artist draws them, really.

Elephants are ugly as fuck but I've seen a few artists make them look decent.



Namba said:


> Sharks.



Confirmed for shit taste.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Confirmed for shit taste.



more 'research' needed brb


----------



## Aleu (Jun 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> Most of them. Especially foxes and *wolves*.





Machine said:


> They're* ugly, overdone, overrated, so unoriginal* that their fur/hair color can encompass an array of colors that is unappealing to the eyes, and they just plain suck.



B-but I thought I was adorable ;~;


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't hate them, but Sergals bore me. No clue what they came from but they just look like at worst fuzzy sharks, and at best recolored pointy nose Renamons.
I see people who just love them to pieces and ask me to draw one, but I just don't give enough of a fuck about them. Some of the chicks are hot tho. Of course, they almost ALWAYS come digitigrade which I shared my feelings on earlier so it's very few that make my yeast rise... 

Please don't bomb laser my house. I only have one credit left. O-O


----------



## Azure (Jun 14, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Fay V drew that Citra, right?
> 
> It's *pretty* fuckable, just sayin'. >.>


i am the only citra that doesnt sex

im speshul :c}


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 14, 2013)

I find bovine furries not very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 14, 2013)

Have you ever seen those realistic bull terrier 'sonas? Oh my fucking god


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 14, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I find bovine furries not very aesthetically pleasing.



I expect dragons to find them delicious, not attractive, you bloody animal.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I expect dragons to find them delicious, not attractive, you bloody animal.


Same could be said about any common prey animal. But yes, beef is great, I just don't like the look of bovine furries (especially cows, the udder just looks horrible).


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 14, 2013)

I find that when you remove the screen name and avatar from the face, all furries are disgustingly unattractive. :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I find that when you remove the screen name and avatar from the face, all furries are disgustingly unattractive. :V



I get the feeling you're calling me ugly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 14, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I find that when you remove the screen name and avatar from the face, all furries are disgustingly unattractive. :V



Bitch, please. I look fabulous.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 14, 2013)

Whenever they focus heavily on the feet as if the artist had a foot fetish I don't like it, I believe.


Machine said:


> Fatfurs.
> 
> /shudder


Agreed.


----------



## Shaade (Jun 14, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> There are many choices, so why go for the simple and overdone?



A person's fursona is what _they like_ and what _they want_, and/or what they would like to see _themselves_ as. Whether or not originality is relevant depends on that person's interest.

EDIT: To answer the OP - for me, I'm not attracted to fat furs, cubs, feral, avians and most reptiles. I just find scales and feathers icky, probably because I think too much =(


----------



## Cain (Jun 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> B-but I thought I was adorable ;~;


Aleu don't worry that avatar is enough to make people go 'D'awwwwwh'


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

So I just came across discord pronz....

Shit's disgusting.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I get the feeling you're calling me ugly.



He ain't calling you for dinner.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> So I just came across discord pronz....
> 
> Shit's disgusting.


R34 dude.
Oh man, I wonder if there is rule 34 of rule 34. That'd be interesting


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> R34 dude.
> Oh man, I wonder if there is rule 34 of rule 34. That'd be interesting



No exceptions. (NSFW?)


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> So I just came across discord pronz....
> 
> Shit's disgusting.



Just imagine how awkward that would be if it gave you a boner.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> No exceptions. (NSFW?)


Now I've seen just about everything


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Sonic OCs


*Blonics


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Chuck Norrises. Norri being the proper plural term.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Sonic OCs



Hey, you shut your mouth or I'll come after it with a stapler. O^O


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hey, you shut your mouth or I'll come after it with a stapler. O^O


Dem hips.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hey, you shut your mouth or I'll come after it with a stapler. O^O


I want to die.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Dem hips.



Fer days. That person's actually extremely good at drawing, though.


----------



## Shadowtehwolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Horses,and the ones you mentioned mainly.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hey, you shut your mouth or I'll come after it with a stapler. O^O


I find over-exaggerated female figures unattractive.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

I find really, really, really big breasts unattractive.
I think.

I mean, its really unnatural.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

I find some peoples posts in this thread unattractive.

Get better tastes :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

I find Raptroses unattractive. Vastly less attractive than waffles.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 15, 2013)

I find all of you attractive

beware


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

^You're oogly.



Battlechili1 said:


> I find really, really, really big breasts unattractive.
> I think.
> 
> I mean, *its really unnatural*.



...
Miyabi Isshiki would like a word with you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ^You're oogly.



Oogly ond Prood.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> Miyabi Isshiki would like a word with you.


I suppose they can sometimes be natural. Also, I'm not certain but by the looks of it that's not big enough to be ugly to me. I'm talking what you see in some fanservice anime or some furry webcomics. (Well, webcomics in general I suppose)


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I find Raptroses unattractive. Vastly less attractive than waffles.


Booooo. I didn't know you "loved" food in _that_ way...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I suppose they can sometimes be natural. Also, I'm not certain but by the looks of it that's not big enough to be ugly to me. I'm talking what you see in some fanservice anime or some furry webcomics. (Well, webcomics in general I suppose)



OH...you mean hyper? That's understandable.
Though I still find a lot of it hot as fuck if drawn well...
I thought you meant big in general. I was about to come find you. 
Now, Raptros, on the other hand, is about to get the FUCK smack laid on him.


Raptros said:


> Booooo. I didn't know you "loved" food in _that_ way...



I do!


----------



## Aetius (Jun 15, 2013)

I find people eating other people to get off very disturbing.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I thought you meant big in general. I was about to come find you.
> Now, Raptros, on the other hand, is about to get the FUCK smack laid on him.


I wonder what that means...



> I do!


I am disappoint.

Actually, relating to the topic of boobs. Boobs on dragons.

No.

Just no. They're reptiles, not mammals.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> OH...you mean hyper? That's understandable.
> Though I still find a lot of it hot as fuck if drawn well...
> I thought you meant big in general. I was about to come find you.
> Now, Raptros, on the other hand, is about to get the FUCK smack laid on him.


Hyper? What's that? I've not heard that term before, and began to look it up, but after a google search it seems I won't be able to look it up without running into porn, so can you just tell me what it is?
What I meant was just abnormally large. The girl you mentioned still looked to be within normal parameters of size.

To think, I'm in a conversation about preferable boob size.
I'm the type that likes to avoid talking about things of sexual nature.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I wonder what that means...
> 
> 
> I am disappoint.
> ...



Oh my God...you're one of those people. Q-Q



Battlechili1 said:


> Hyper? What's that? I've not heard that term before, and began to look it up, but after a google search it seems I won't be able to look it up without running into porn, so can you just tell me what it is?
> What I meant was just abnormally large. The girl you mentioned still looked to be within normal parameters of size.
> 
> To think, I'm in a conversation about preferable boob size.
> I'm the type that likes to avoid talking about things of sexual nature.



Hyper=abnormally large. *ABNORMALLY* large.

I'm not even kidding. Some people get so ridiculous you think it's for comedic value. That's when Pachi will draw the goddamn line.
I've literally seen people draw breasts as big as celestial bodies.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hyper=abnormally large. *ABNORMALLY* large.
> I'm not even kidding. Some people get so ridiculous you think it's for comedic value. That's when Pachi will draw the goddamn line.


Then yep. Hyper is too big to be attractive to me sometimes.
And yeah, they can get hilarious at times.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh my God...you're one of those people. Q-Q


Indeed I am. I like correct anatomy.

No boobs on dragons (or any reptilian/amphibian/fish/avian), average/"normal" sized boobs on mammals.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Raptros. I be dissapoint.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

I am dissapoint.

Edit-Fucking how did that happen?

Odd...

Oh well :/ I hate double posting :c


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I am dissapoint.


I am disappoint about your double post.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I wonder what that means...
> 
> 
> I am disappoint.
> ...



And foxes aren't primates, but artists still give them hands. 

I don't know why I'm defending dragon boobs though.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Cuz dragon boobz.

They don't need explanation.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Raptros...
Fun, you are not. OnO


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Actually, relating to the topic of boobs. Boobs on dragons.
> 
> No.
> 
> Just no. They're reptiles, not mammals.



I know, it's even worse when the boobs are so big that they're dragon on the ground.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> And foxes aren't primates, but artists still give them hands.
> 
> I don't know why I'm defending dragon boobs though.


My point was more directed at feral dragon characters. More leniency can be made for more anthro characters, though I still don't even like boobs on anthro dragons...

Man, all this talk of boobs makes me feel weird.



XoPachi said:


> Raptros...
> Fun, you are not. OnO


I know, I know.



Echoshock said:


> I know, it's even worse when the boobs are so big that they're dragon on the ground.


Mmm puns.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Tits look sexy on anything.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Tits look sexy on anything.



I should replace my computer speakers with a pair of tits


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> I know, it's even worse when the boobs are so big that they're dragon on the ground.



That was fucking nice. Take this medal. You've earned it.






ALEU, GET IN HERE!!!




Raptros said:


> My point was more directed at feral dragon characters. More leniency can be made for more anthro characters, though I still don't even like boobs on anthro dragons...
> 
> Man, all this talk of boobs makes me feel weird.



That's the feeling of greatness! Talking about boobs gets you closer to the status of a Fusor!
Though you talk negatively about them so you're just a Legionary III still. :c


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> My point was more directed at feral dragon characters. More leniency can be made for more anthro characters, though I still don't even like boobs on anthro dragons...
> 
> Man, all this talk of boobs makes me feel weird.
> 
> ...



I have no particular interest in breasts. I think female anthropomorphic characters look rather strange without them however, although I think dragons just look strange in any case. I suppose that goes with the territory of being mythological.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

A wise slut once said...




Mentova said:


> Tits are pretty rad





Fallowfox said:


> I have no particular interest in breasts. I think female anthropomorphic characters look rather strange without them however, *although I think dragons just look strange in any case*. I suppose that goes with the territory of being mythological.



CALLOUTS!!! O{}O


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I have no particular interest in breasts. I think female anthropomorphic characters look rather strange without them however, although I think dragons just look strange in any case. I suppose that goes with the territory of being mythological.


Oh no you didn't...


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 15, 2013)

On a more serious note, I find avian furries unattractive for the most part. Not sure why.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Oh no you didn't...



Uh oh.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> On a more serious note, I find avian furries unattractive for the most part. Not sure why.



It's the beak.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> On a more serious note, I find avian furries unattractive for the most part. Not sure why.



The beaks and talons rather put me off. Once we get to stuff like fish and avians I think the anthros begin looking like concept art of aliens or things farted out of a scarey sermon.


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's the beak.



 I think you're right, I like most other things as they are so cute and cuddly, that even applies to scaly furs.



Fallowfox said:


> The beaks and talons rather put me off. Once we get to stuff like fish and avians I think the anthros begin looking like concept art of aliens or things farted out of a scarey sermon.



I draw the line *well* before fish.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Uh oh.


The expression of my avatar fits this situation.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I have no particular interest in breasts. I think female anthropomorphic characters look rather strange without them however



What about anthropomorphic children?

I don't know about you, but I sort of hate it when artists throw 30 lb. tits on ten year old girls.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

I will fight you if you start saying you can't make a sexy shark. >:[


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What about anthropomorphic children?
> 
> I don't know about you, but I sort of hate it when artists throw 30 lb. tits on ten year old girls.



Anything that unnatural is bound to be at least a bit freaky. Sexualized images of children could be seen as morally wrong too.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I will fight you if you start saying you can't make a sexy shark. >:[


<------ You want to fight this? You're a goddamn waffle.

Besides, I guess you could. But meh, breasts.

I must be a very strange straight guy due to the fact that I don't like really large breasts...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I will fight you if you start saying you can't make a sexy shark. >:[



Check out Xaenyth

frand of mine who does shark chicks all day erryday


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Check out Xaenyth
> 
> frand of mine who does shark chicks all day erryday



Cheers Gibby. Thanks for pointing Xae out


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> What about anthropomorphic children?
> 
> I don't know about you, but I sort of hate it when artists throw 30 lb. tits on ten year old girls.



Oppai Loli?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> <------ You want to fight this? You're a goddamn waffle.



I laffed.



Raptros said:


> I must be a very strange straight guy due to the fact that I don't like really large breasts...



Nah, yer fine. Breasts don't make a woman, every straight guy should get this. Personally I think breast shape is more important.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

So to go back on everything
1. Raptros, bitch, you don't scare me. Come at me.
2. Boobs are cool. (Size honestly doesn't matter to much its all about the overall form of the lady(fucking hell I should not be simplifying women looks))
3. Dragons are badass, not sexy
4. Hyper breasts are gross
5. Fuck you, I don't like any cock with the exception of one.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> So to go back on everything
> 1. Raptros, bitch, you don't scare me. Come at me.
> 2. Boobs are cool. (Size honestly doesn't matter to much its all about the overall form of the lady(fucking hell I should not be simplifying women looks))
> 3. Dragons are badass, not sexy
> ...


1. O rly?
2. Not on dragons. 
3. Can be both.
4. Agreed
5. Wat?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> 1. O rly?
> 2. Not on dragons.
> 3. Can be both.
> 4. Agreed
> 5. Wat?


1. Ya rly
2. Not on ferals no but on anthro yes.
3. I meant ferals and w/e floats yer boat.
5. Don't worry about it, its for a certain someone.


----------



## BSting (Jun 15, 2013)

Snakes. I do not like snakes at all...


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2013)

1. Waffle vs dragon, I wonder who'll win...
2. I tend to agree, ish.
3. Mhm.
5. Oh...


----------



## Aleu (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That was fucking nice. Take this medal. You've earned it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Is there a boss round now?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2013)

Dragons are not attractive and should be demoted to plebian status.

They all scare me.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Dragons are not attractive and should be demoted to plebian status.
> 
> They all scare me.


[sunglasses]Deal with it.[/sunglasses]


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> [sunglasses]Deal with it.[/sunglasses]



Made my day.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Made my day.


I couldn't help doing that. Dragons are beautiful, majestic, attractive, badass and awesome. Anyone who says otherwise will be reported missing the day after.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I couldn't help doing that. Dragons are beautiful, majestic, attractive, badass and awesome. Anyone who says otherwise will be reported missing the day after.



You left out never existed :V


----------



## Aleu (Jun 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You left out never existed :V


Dragons have their own year so boo ya :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I couldn't help doing that. Dragons are beautiful, majestic, attractive, badass and awesome. Anyone who says otherwise will be reported missing the day after.



This'd just in! 
Villagers have reportedly seen a dragon flying overhead with a body in tow.
more on this at 11.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You left out never existed :V


Says a sergal.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Says a sergal.



I'm an Ireland _from_ Sergal, why can no one read? Either way we both don't exist.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This'd just in!
> Villagers have reportedly seen a dragon flying overhead with a body in tow.
> more on this at 11.


Burninating all the villagers


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Ireland doesn't exist?


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Burninating all the villagers


I prefer the phrase "early cremation".


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Ireland doesn't exist?



Don't believe the lies, it's just a ruse to hide the sergal colony from the general population.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I couldn't help doing that. Dragons are beautiful, majestic, attractive, badass and awesome. Anyone who says otherwise will be reported missing the day after.



I will never surrender.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I will never surrender.


Sucks to be you then. Not my fault that we're:

Cute at times - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10817537/
Majestic - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7450604/
And badass - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8532530/

(All SFW don't worry)


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> (All SFW don't worry)



Yes, yes, spread the cover story. Distract from the imminent sergal invasion.

But as lies go, I will admit that first one was cute as. Well, as cute as giant winged lizards can be.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Sucks to be you then. Not my fault that we're:
> 
> Cute at times - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10817537/
> Majestic - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7450604/
> ...



Eastern Roman Empire: 1

Dragons: 0


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Eastern Roman Empire: 1
> 
> Dragons: 0


That dragon is a sorry excuse for one.



Seekrit said:


> But as lies go, I will admit that first one was cute as. Well, as cute as giant winged lizards can be.


It's a huge "d'awwwww" picture.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> That dragon is a sorry excuse for one.



Hey, dragons have feelings too >: [ He fought in vain!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Eastern Roman Empire: 1
> 
> Dragons: 0


my God that horses head is small o.o


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> my God that horses head is small o.o



Small-headed horses were all the rage in Byzantium.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Hey, dragons have feelings too >: [ He fought in vain!


Indeed, though being defeated by a human is a great dishonor.

(oh wow, I didn't realise we derailed the thread this far. I also need to get out of my slight RP mode).


----------



## Joey (Jun 16, 2013)

I hate when people draw horses and cows. It just doesn't seem to ever work.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Indeed, though being defeated by a human is a great dishonor.



Eastern Roman Empire: 2

Dragons: 0

On Topic: Anything dealing with muscle scares the living shit out of me.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Furries with anaconda dicks.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't particularly find waffles to be all that attractive.
They are the ultimate vore species


----------



## BRN (Jun 16, 2013)

You're all insane


----------



## Ranguvar (Jun 16, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I hate when people draw horses and cows. It just doesn't seem to ever work.


I never really liked anthro horses either. It's stange considering I find horses to be the most attractive animals out there.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 16, 2013)

Slugs.


Oh and horses too, but I don't really like horse animals either :/

Or horse riders for that matter..

But I like Horse burgers.. I can't taste the difference!.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't particularly find waffles to be all that attractive.
> They are the ultimate vore species


Damnit, you can't make fun of me while I'm sleeping >.<


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

You know, I am very accepting of breasts. I don't mind "mild hyper" and sometimes enjoy it, but for the love of fucking fuck! DON'T make them perfect circles! <(Q^Q)>
They look hard and boring. Give them some squish! Shape! Make them look like flesh and not like moons! Same goes for the butt! No one likes a hard ass!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No one likes a hard ass!


win.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Damnit, you can't make fun of me while I'm sleeping >.<


Oh but I'll take that as my mission. Making fun of you while you sleep.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh but I'll take that as my mission. Making fun of you while you sleep.



Oh murr~


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, I am very accepting of breasts. I don't mind "mild hyper" and sometimes enjoy it, but for the love of fucking fuck! DON'T make them perfect circles! <(Q^Q)>
> They look hard and boring. Give them some squish! Shape! Make them look like flesh and not like moons! Same goes for the butt! No one likes a hard ass!




I love this too much.


----------



## Vizza (Jun 16, 2013)

...Ponies.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Ruh roh


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it's just me, but anything with freaking paws. There is a huge drop in hoofed animals in the fandom, it could easily be turned to the canine affinity.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes. Needs more OH DEER art and shark tits.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Yes. Needs more OH DEER art and shark tits.


I love it


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with you! Breasts need to real, soft, loving, and I find nothing wrong with Human/Horse hybrids. IE: Shielah of Earth now she has a nice pair.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

I hate the pictures when females have these breastzillas and then anaconda dicks :| Choose a gender for christ's sake


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I hate the pictures when females have these breastzillas and then anaconda dicks :| Choose a gender for christ's sake



Quiet you. Futa rox my sox.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Quiet you. Futa rox my sox.



Hokai


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

You heard it here first folks: Pachi likes titzillas and anaconda dicks.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

We'll be here all week


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Quiet you. Futa rox my sox.



Intersex is confusing but arousing.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

It can be, but some people over-do it, like they'll make it look more like the guys are drowning in manly marmalade instead of intercoursing


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> It can be, but some people over-do it,  like they'll make it look more like the guys are drowning in manly  marmalade instead of intercoursing



Your profile says you're 14. How come you are familiar with futanari man marmalade?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

It's the internet, man.
It's the internet.
I've read things I shouldn't know of, but it just happened.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You heard it here first folks: Pachi likes titzillas and anaconda dicks.



Futa =/= oversized anatomy...though it often comes included.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Your profile says you're 14. How come you are familiar with futanari man marmalade?



The internet makes men of us all, even the women.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

Lets not talk about unatractive furries.

Instead the most attractive.

Who's our nominees?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The internet makes men of us all, even the women.



Wise words, I'd add it to my sig but I'm out of room


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Wise words, I'd add it to my sig but I'm out of room



I got it covered.. gimme a sec.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I got it covered.. gimme a sec.



Love ya man.

I think mythical creatures are awesome


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Quiet you. Futa rox my sox.



If there's anything hotter than some chick getting fucked in the ass

it's some chick getting fucked in the ass by some other chick


----------



## Machine (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it just me, or do futas have disproportionately large dicks?

Like, even for porn.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> Is it just me, or do futas have disproportionately large dicks?
> 
> Like, even for porn.



I think it ultimately depends on the porn.

Some are pretty normal.

Some are tiny.

Some are gigantic.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> Is it just me, or do futas have disproportionately large dicks?
> 
> Like, even for porn.



What the fuck is a futa.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> What the fuck is a futa.



its basically porn for weeaboos, but the girls have willies


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> its basically porn for weeaboos, but the girls have willies



Fucking weaboos.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think it ultimately depends on the porn.
> 
> Some are pretty normal.
> 
> ...



The big freaky ones scare me. The normal ones are the sexies, whatever 'normal' is for futa.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 16, 2013)

I tell ya hwut, futa is all the good shit of straight porn. Think. If you like boobs AND seeing a girl taking it good, you get the best of both worlds! Just cut out the middle man! LITERALLY!

Double the girl with all the fun of hetero bed breaking in the same snack wrap! It stopped WWIII and the Hot War when I was growing up!



Gibby said:


> its basically porn for weeaboos, but the girls have willies



Except I'm not a weeaboo.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Lets not talk about unatractive furries.
> 
> Instead the most attractive.
> 
> Who's our nominees?


You mean characters that are attractive?
Erma (Tenchi Muyo GXP)
Krystal (Star Fox Adventures, Assault, and Command)


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

I only like Krystal for her voice actor...


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I only like Krystal for her voice actor...


Which one?
http://www.behindthevoiceactors.com/voice-compare/Star-Fox/Krystal/

I like her design and voice.
Except for in Command.

EDIT: I also nominate:
Mervielle (Solatorobo)
Opera (Solatorobo)


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I tell ya hwut, futa is all the good shit of straight porn. Think. If you like boobs AND seeing a girl taking it good, you get the best of both worlds! Just cut out the middle man! LITERALLY!
> 
> Double the girl with all the fun of hetero bed breaking in the same snack wrap! It stopped WWIII and the Hot War when I was growing up!



Come on now, it is a _bit_ gay.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I tell ya hwut, futa is all the good shit of straight porn. Think. If you like boobs AND seeing a girl taking it good, you get the best of both worlds! Just cut out the middle man! LITERALLY!
> 
> Double the girl with all the fun of hetero bed breaking in the same snack wrap! It stopped WWIII and the Hot War when I was growing up!



I want to believe you're joking, but I've known people to actually say this.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 17, 2013)

Ponies.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2013)

^

The anthros I can appreciate. Like the ones by Doxy. But your average quadrapedal pony? Can't stand them.

EDIT: Well Doxy doesn't do anthros exactly. More like humanized.



Saliva said:


> I want to believe you're joking, but I've known people to actually say this.



You shouldn't believe I'm joking, because I'm not.
When is the last time I ever told a joke?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't mind anthro Ponies so much. There's a guy on deviantART who's done a good job at making them quite attractive indeed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 17, 2013)

If anthro ponies are actually like real ponies, rather than paying homage to a certain power-puff girl style cartoon, I don't object to them.


----------



## Sar (Jun 17, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The big freaky ones scare me. The normal ones are the sexies, whatever 'normal' is for futa.


What's normal in futa?


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't find furries "attractive" in the traditional sense that the OP probably meant, but in terms of coolness and visual appeal I'd say the species that ranks lowest are anthro bugs. Even well done mantids or butterflies or something just creep me out.

Sergals are a close second.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> What's normal in futa?



Hence the quotation marks. When it comes to pr0n, remember the following:

DON'T THINK, FAP


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Krystal


Hotdogdownahallway.jpg


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Hotdogdownahallway.jpg


I'm not familiar with that jpeg image.
So I'm not entirely sure what you're saying.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'm not familiar with that jpeg image.
> So I'm not entirely sure what you're saying.



Imagine if you will a large poorly-lit corridor. Now throw a sausage down it. Hear the echo, the pathetic reverberations from the sticky walls.

Now imagine the sausage is a penis and the corridor a vagina.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Blue fox space mercenaries with big tits ain't hawt.
but their voices seriously turn me on.

Doe anybody else find some accents hawt as hell?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Doe anybody else find some accents hawt as hell?



all dem nords sound delicious


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2013)

All the Starfox cast is bad. Except Falco and Andross. Krystal just makes better fap fodder than the other four chicks...
She wasn't lookin bad in Assault doe.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Falco is cool.
and I like 64 Katt.
And krystal's assault design/voice actor.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Doe anybody else find some accents hawt as hell?


Yes.


Seekrit said:


> Imagine if you will a large poorly-lit corridor. Now throw a sausage down it. Hear the echo, the pathetic reverberations from the sticky walls.
> 
> Now imagine the sausage is a penis and the corridor a vagina.


I still don't understand how this image relates to my mentioning Krystal.
EDIT: Upon further thought, I think I might understand now. I still want to be sure though, as I'm not certain, so explaining this to me would be nice.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I still don't understand how this image relates to my mentioning Krystal.
> EDIT: Upon further thought, I think I might understand now. I still want to be sure though, as I'm not certain, so explaining this to me would be nice.



She a slutbag.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Does anybody else find some accents hawt as hell?



I will find a way to sexualize any accent if you give me enough time.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> and I like 64 Katt.


What about Farewell Beloved Falco Katt?
It's an official comic that takes place before Adventures and after 64, I believe. Here's a page from the comic with her in it:
http://www.arwinglanding.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=3&pos=10


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I will find a way to sexualize any accent if you give me enough time.


OK. Do Russian and German.


Battlechili1 said:


> What about Farewell Beloved Falco Katt?
> It's an official comic. Here's a page from the comic with her in it:
> http://www.arwinglanding.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=3&pos=10



I am a big fanfag of starfox... I know all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2013)

The character designs for Starfox Command were so bad. Lol
Shame because I fucking adore that game.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The character designs for Starfox Command were so bad. Lol
> Shame because I fucking adore that game.


Is it bad that I hate thing solely based on the story?

It made me vomit 5 times.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Doe anybody else find some accents hawt as hell?



The Australian accent is the hottest fucking thing ever to me, I don't even know why.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> The Australian accent is the hottest fucking thing ever to me, I don't even know why.



Mmmmm yea.
fuck looking or behaving nice. Give me an Australian accent.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Mmmmm yea.
> fuck looking or behaving nice. Give me an Australian accent.



Mmm hmm, all the way.

Really, I feel there's a lot to consider for attractiveness. 

But that accent is just so damn sexy...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> OK. Do Russian and German.



>implying Russian and German accents aren't absolutely fucking hot by default


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Saliva said:


> >implying Russian and German accents aren't absolutely fucking hot by default


Ill give you Germans.

But you'll have to convince me on Russian.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> >implying Russian and German accents aren't absolutely fucking hot by default



It depends on the voice.

German accents in higher-pitched voices sound fucking wierd. Unless they're singing. And not pop-style singing.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 18, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Slugs.


Got a problem with invertebrates bro? God. Some people! :V

I don't really like androgynous furs. Happens a lot when artists try to go for an anime look.
Crossdressing is (more than) fine with me, fem boys/ macho girls are fine, but if it's supposed to be a pin up and I can't tell what gender I'm looking at: no can do.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Is it bad that I hate thing solely based on the story?



In my opinion? Absolutely.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> In my opinion? Absolutely.


:/.
The shitness of the story really killed my experience with the game.
if it didn't have a story it would have been fine..ish.

P.S. Get voice actors or don't have the characters make sounds at all. The blather speak pisses me off.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 18, 2013)

I really want to make a joke about me being an unattractive furry, but I worry you'll see it as a serious attention seeking plot...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

I find you attractive Ji-Ji.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 18, 2013)

This is FAF. Nobody is taken seriously here.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

No. I take being a furry serious. GTFO.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I find you attractive Ji-Ji.



Haha thanks , get to know me I'm as odd as they come!



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is FAF. Nobody is taken seriously here.



I dunno the dramatic get condemned , I am too drunk to see if my writing can be misinterpreted badly, I should sleep soon but america is online and I like their conversation.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is FAF. Nobody is taken seriously here.


Except when the topic of religion, feminism, and trashing bronies, is made. That shit can get cray. lol


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 18, 2013)

Funny part:
The americans suck.
Its the UK guys who are fun to read.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 18, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Haha thanks , get to know me I'm as odd as they come!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno the dramatic get condemned , I am too drunk to see if my writing can be misinterpreted badly, I should sleep soon but america is online and I like their conversation.


Protip, if drunk, be really careful with what you post. Great men have fallen on drunkposting and had their reputation shattered overnight.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks but it's cool I'm off to guitar and chat now haha I've made that mistake too many times before.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Except when the topic of religion, feminism, and trashing bronies, is made. That shit can get cray. lol



That's basically 70% of what makes up this place.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jun 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Funny part:
> The americans suck.
> Its the UK guys who are fun to read.



Aw, I have a feeling a good percentage of the suck is contained in my flat, dry posts.


----------



## PurpleFloyd (Jun 18, 2013)

Even if it's a little late to mention accents, Russian accents are so so attractive <3.  Hell it's never too late to talk about sexiness!

I think I'm mostly unattracted to bug furries, like snails, or spiders *shudder*.  Also the species that aren't really one species, but instead are combinations of 3 or more species.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 18, 2013)

PurpleFloyd said:


> Even if it's a little late to mention accents, Russian accents are so so attractive <3.  Hell it's never too late to talk about sexiness!



It's _never_ too late to tell strangers on the internet what turns you on.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It's _never_ too late to tell strangers on the internet what turns you on.


NEEEEEVVVEEEERRR...


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Except when the topic of religion, feminism, and trashing bronies, is made. That shit can get cray. lol


What if a topic was made about all 3 and had all 3 in the title?
That'd be loads of fun! 
...
Joking of course.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> That's basically 70% of what makes up this place.


and the other 30% is largely various puns and sexual innuendos


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> What if a topic was made about all 3 and had all 3 in the title?
> That'd be loads of fun!
> ...
> Joking of course.



.......Don't get me banned.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 12, 2013)

All of the anti-canid, anti-fox, and anti-unnatural color sentiment here has me kinda blue. 

I like creativity if it is done tastefully. Sparkledogs are one thing...but I don't think my blue fox is over the top, nor unoriginal, at all. 

In fact...I think I have a slight preference for colorful fur. I find it more exciting than a multitude of similarly colored fursonas. Much of the time it is really well done but sometimes its refreshing to see originality or uniqueness.

As for unattractive....horses, cows, pigs...ponies, most insects, birds, and sadly dragons aren't that attractive to me. (hybrids of birds mixed with other animals can be very attractive, though.)

I don't like hyper, macro, fat, or muscular either, really.



P.S. Digitigrade is fucking sexy. There's something very feminine and sleek about it. I once dated a girl who always walked on her toes, very catlike, very sexy.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 12, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> All of the anti-canid, anti-fox, and anti-unnatural color sentiment here has me kinda* blue. *


Blue fox pun, nicely played.
I have nothing of interest to add, just point out.
I agree with blue fox.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 12, 2013)

I can find any species appealing if it's done right in the right art style. But, as a whole, equines with realistic faces/muzzles aren't my thing. I'm only a fan of the horsies when they're drawing with MLP-reminiscent faces. 

I'm also not big on fursonas with contrasting colors of fur. Blue/orange and pink/green especially. I'm all for using your favorite colors and such, but meh.. 

I also don't like the hybrids that are supposed to be this interesting mix of species, but end up looking like a dog with wings. It just seems like they're trying not to be a cliche "sparkledog" but want to look like one so they just mix a bunch of species or make their own. It's not my business though, people can do what they want.~


----------



## thebronychip (Jul 12, 2013)

that weird point in between human and mlp pony........


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 12, 2013)

TL;DR

I find the following unsexy: macrofurs, microfurs, ridiculously fat furs, hyper-endowed furs, badly drawn furs, ridiculously cartoony to the point of cartoon physics furs, latex/rubber furs, OH GOD MY EYES colorfag furs, gore/vore furs, bimbo furs, and, of course, monstrosities of nature that are so disfigured that Hephaestus looks perfect and they barely even pass for furs. Oh, and tentacled furs... I think that's everything.

Foxes>Everything for me. They sexy. Unless they fall into a category above.

Edit: Also I dislike insect/plant furs and muscular furs.



Fox_720B said:


> P.S. Digitigrade is fucking sexy. There's something very feminine and sleek about it. I once dated a girl who always walked on her toes, very catlike, very sexy.



YES. But she really shouldn't do that, she might end up needing to have surgery later in life.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 12, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> P.S. Digitigrade is fucking sexy. There's something very feminine and sleek about it. I once dated a girl who always walked on her toes, very catlike, very sexy.



Not sure if she has short achilles tendons, always wore high heeled shoes, or was clumsy and actually walked on her own toes. (in a drunk catlike sexy sort of way)


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 12, 2013)

Betta fish.
Why?


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Oh, and tentacled furs...



where do tentacles come from



> YES. But she really shouldn't do that, she might end up needing to have surgery later in life.



Thats actually something that is bad for your achilles tendons because it shortens them significantly and sounds like something she developed as a habit from childhood. I'm no doctor; its just someone I knew had it.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 12, 2013)

Lets see:

Boobs on reptilians.
Massively obese furs which should already be dead if they stay at that weight.
Massively skinny/underweight furs.
Insect furs.
Bovine furs.
Pig furs.

idk, maybe many more if I thought about it longer.


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Lets see:
> Massively obese furs which should already be dead if they stay at that weight.



I like some artwork of obese furs but like inflation, there is a definite limit in my taste. 

Also wanna add: You can't just draw a Fox's arms and legs on a protractor circle and call it Inflation/Preg/Fat/whatever. I see too much of that and it makes me cringe so much.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 12, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> where do tentacles come from



The weird fetishy things I've seen mixed with my own fetish... *shivers* And yes, people have tentacled fursonas. It's creepy.



> Thats actually something that is bad for your achilles tendons because it shortens them significantly and sounds like something she developed as a habit from childhood. I'm no doctor; its just someone I knew had it.



Yeah, I have that habit due to a high-anxiety childhood. I try not to most of the time, though.


----------



## Kaffee (Jul 12, 2013)

Any fursona made specifically for a fetish kinda creeps me out. Like the time I found a purple "grape flavored" 'sona, and they realllllly liked that they were grape flavored.

Or furries made of rubber/latex. *shivers*


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 12, 2013)

Aquatic sonas.
Come now, what would you do with a fish for a fursona?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Aquatic sonas.
> Come now, what would you do with a fish for a fursona?



I swear to _*FUCKING*_ god. 
If you are saying you do not like anthro sharks I will _*rip*_ out your heart and _*eat it.*_
Do *not* disrespect shark anthros or I will hunt you down.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I swear to _*FUCKING*_ god.
> If you are saying you do not like anthro sharks I will _*rip*_ out your heart and _*eat it.*_
> Do *not* disrespect shark anthros or I will hunt you down.


Sharks are an exception, calm your testicles.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Sharks are an exception, calm your testicles.



You better not be lying. 
Shark haters die by only the most _sick_ and _twisted_ ways imaginable. 
We actually hire psychopaths to come up with the ways for us. 
Only the most _painful_ and gruesome deaths are picked.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You better not be lying.
> Shark haters die by only the most _sick_ and _twisted_ ways imaginable.
> We actually hire psychopaths to come up with the ways for us.
> Only the most _painful_ and gruesome deaths are picked.


I sleep with a giant stuffed shark every night, I'm not lying.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I sleep with a giant stuffed shark every night, I'm not lying.



I need one. 
I have one already but I need two.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I need one.
> I have one already but I need two.


You can never have too many sharks :L


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> You can never have too many sharks :L



Now you're just saying things you think I want to hear. 
You're pushing it LegitWaterfall >:[


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Now you're just saying things you think I want to hear.
> You're pushing it LegitWaterfall >:[


Nope.
I'm shoving it.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 12, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Nope.
> I'm shoving it.



Who's shoving their what where now? This just got interesting. :3


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Now you're just saying things you think I want to hear.
> You're pushing it LegitWaterfall >:[



Says tryhard.txt :v


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 12, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Who's shoving their what where now? This just got interesting. :3


No flash photography please :I


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Says tryhard.txt :v



SHARKS ARE INVOLVED SEEKER. 
THIS IS A SERIOUS FUCKING MATTER. 
Ahem, but seriously I do atleast mean what I say when it matters.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 12, 2013)

Mhm.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 12, 2013)

AW.. now I feel put out. My fursona is a self portrait of me as loyal as a puppy and fierce as a wolf! 
And most of the characters I write about are human/ fox/wolf/horse/ skunk/beaver/otter/ tiger/ whatever/hybrids!
You don't love me anymore!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> AW.. now I feel put out. My fursona is a self portrait of me as loyal as a puppy and fierce as a wolf!
> And most of the characters I write about are human/ fox/wolf/horse/ skunk/beaver/otter/ tiger/ whatever/hybrids!
> You don't love me anymore!



Just cause you don't write about anthromorphic sharks doesn't mean you hate them....  Unless you DO hate them.... Then shit goes down.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sadly, I stay away from sharks! Had a bad experience IRL with the one that bit me! I will never wear shorts! 
I might some day write about an anthro shark who knows! Maybe I should write a sci-fi about an experiment gone wrong and accidently brings a waffle to life. It then goes on a pun rampage causing mass murder by laughter!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 12, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Sadly, I stay away from sharks! Had a bad experience IRL with the one that bit me! I will never wear shorts!
> I might some day write about an anthro shark who knows! Maybe I should write a sci-fi about an experiment gone wrong and accidently brings a waffle to life. It then goes on a pun rampage causing mass murder by laughter!



And now I want to do this too. 
To bad I don't have a computer here and I'm still using my phone :I 
But anyways yeah. Sharks.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 12, 2013)

OK I'll get you going! the year is 2024 a scientist working on a quantum experiment sets his waffle down for a moment on the target tray of the atomic-quatathingy it when he reaches over the gizmo goes off... oops I am off topic. 
there are no real furries that I think are un-attractive. to someone somewhere almost everything will at some point be cute!


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2013)

SIX said:


> [yt]LcIuDK4L_kU[/yt]


this is what im going to see when i die

oh glorious day


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 13, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> Not sure if she has short achilles tendons, always wore high heeled shoes, or was clumsy and actually walked on her own toes. (in a drunk catlike sexy sort of way)



Walked that way since childhood, she told me. Said walking heel to toe was painful.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Walked that way since childhood, she told me. Said walking heel to toe was painful.


 Yikes, the surgery to fix that can take months to heal.

Back on topic, excessive muscles are gross, especially on lady furs.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 14, 2013)

Saw the anthro armadillo "Armadilla" on Swamp Critters--borderline eek. The pinafore and bloomers make her easier to take though.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 14, 2013)

I know of an artist can draw different anthropomorphic individuals of a wide variety of species in a very erotic fashion (Including ones you would never expect).  However, I am not sure if it is completely necessary to name the artist in the forum (I am not absolutely sure what the ethical thing to do would be since I am new here, could someone care to notify me whether I should name the artist or not)?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

Pancake furries are the worst. Never shall they have the glory of a waffle.


----------

